# Sump Pump



## Cesar007 (Nov 22, 2018)

Inherited a commercial property with two units on it.

The back building was used for warehousing. Prior owner installed a bathroom, with sump pump that took the waste ~20 feet high, then through the front building, about 80 linear feet, and the down connecting to other waste lines and then out to sewage line.

This was not done to code but has been "operational" for about 20 years....I want to bring it to code, what headaches / issues will I run into?

Thanks and much appreciated 

Cesar


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Call a licensed plumber.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cesar007 said:


> Inherited a commercial property with two units on it.
> 
> The back building was used for warehousing. Prior owner installed a bathroom, with sump pump that took the waste ~20 feet high, then through the front building, about 80 linear feet, and the down connecting to other waste lines and then out to sewage line.
> 
> ...





What makes you think it wasn't done to code? Just because it may not have been done neatly or work well doesn't mean it wasn't done to code. Code is the bar that you hit your head on to meet the minimum requirements. If your only goal is to meet code than you will still be left with a less than desirable product.


If it's working than don't mess with it. Maybe get a new toilet seat so you feel less yucky knowing you're not on a seat that some other guy sat on and jacked off.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Also it's not a "sump pump". If it handles sewage it is a ...........You guessed it! A sewage pump!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just dig a big hole in basement and let it drain there, problem solved...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Two-holer comes to mind.

If the grinder pump works fine, leave it alone.


----------

